# Sunday Snippet



## sawhorseray (Nov 6, 2022)

Babylon Bee

THEOLOGY · NOV 5, 2022 · 88
Report: Some People Are Still Atheists Even Though Breakfast Burritos Exist
U.S. — A shocking report has revealed that there are still people clinging to atheism in spite of the well-documented existence of breakfast burrito...


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 6, 2022)

Good ones Ray. I have a picture somewhere of my son. He fell asleep in his highchair and I put a beer on his tray. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 6, 2022)

Love "Kermit" and the "on their way to school".
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 6, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Good ones Ray. I have a picture somewhere of my son. He fell asleep in his highchair and I put a beer on his tray.


Decades ago I attended the wedding reception for one of my nieces. Her older sister was also there with her 1 year old son.  Somewhere I have a picture of the young'un sound asleep on our table--surrounded by empty beer bottles, drink glasses, and overflowing ash trays.  Perfectly normal.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 6, 2022)

Rough day today so these were perfectly timed, Ray.  The Dog chasing his own tail, and how often do planes crash, were exceptional.  Thanks for sharing my friend, you're providing a Public Service.


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Nov 7, 2022)

Another good one as always Ray. Jokes is one of the first places I check when I hop on SMF.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 7, 2022)

Kvgsqtii said:


> Another good one as always Ray. Jokes is one of the first places I check when I hop on SMF.



Good to hear man, thanks! Far too many folks take life way too seriously. Obviously, I ain't one of them. Keep smiling, poke fun at everything, we're not here forever. RAY


----------



## clifish (Nov 7, 2022)

Nice Ray,  too funny


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 8, 2022)

Always love the jokes, Ray...


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 8, 2022)

Ah.....The highlight of my Tuesday is always the next installment of jokes.  Thank you sir for another great selection of chuckles. 
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 8, 2022)

Love em all RAY and thanks for sharing 

Keith


----------

